# ORDER YOUR CUSTOM HYSIDE NOW!



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

You're killing me Brandon.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*HA HA*



cataraftgirl said:


> You're killing me Brandon.


Haha, I figured this would help you decide...or just prolong the process.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

No way I can decide by July 15th. Gotta mend and pay the medical bills before I decide on another raft.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

No worries. Can always make you one for delivery in Spring. Once you narrow down the measurments you're looking for, I can find a fit.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

*PRE-Order your NEW Mini-Max!*

Get on the list for your brand new Mini-Max! Pick a color, any color...

Mini-Max $2375 FREE Shipping

Mini-Max-Neo $2175 FREE Shipping



Colors not shown:

Orange
Red
Yellow


----------

